# Explicit FTP over TLS. Which port to install?



## Derek C Johnstone (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi
My ISP has changed access to be secure and always encrypted.
They say I must use "Explicit FTP over TLS using Port 21"
I only need a client, I do not need to change my current FTP server at all.
Which port do I need to install to acheive this?
There seem to be lots to chose.
Currently on FreeBSD 11.1. Thanks in anticipation for your help.
Derek


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2020)

Derek C Johnstone said:


> They say I must use "Explicit FTP over TLS using Port 21"


ftp/filezilla should be able to do this. 



Derek C Johnstone said:


> Currently on FreeBSD 11.1.


Plan your upgrades. FreeBSD 11.1 has been end-of-life since September 2018 and is not supported any more.


----------



## Derek C Johnstone (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi
I've now upgraded to 12.1
I'ver got some old scripts that login to servers and perform ftp transactions.
Can anybody tell me a simple to understand way to log into a TLS server?
I don't understand what filezilla is all about. I just want to use simple FTP.


----------



## unitrunker (Apr 19, 2020)

curl and wget accept ftps:// URIs.
fetch does not.


----------



## Derek C Johnstone (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi
Sorry I'm only a simple user.
What do I type from a prompt to log on to a Explicit FTP server?
Regards Derek


----------

